# Exhaust pipes



## raffy miller (Dec 10, 2015)

Can someone tell me where the exhaust pipes exited on my 1964 gto? I see some pictures with the split gto pipes exiting behind the rear wheels and then some pictures show the pipes coming out the back by the bumper with only one pipe?????


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Here ya go if you want period correct.

1964 GTO Exhaust Systems - Gardner Exhaust Systems - 1964 GTO Exhaust Sytems by Gardner


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe the split pipes were an option, otherwise they exit the back of the car.


----------

